

Web-Site Ideas from College Students (Humor, to lighten your rough day) - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/clips/college-humor-reenacts-pretty-much-every-meeting-in-the-dot+com-industry-292342.php

======
limeade
I'm not having a rough day

------
myoung8
the sad thing is that i have heard numerous people propose a "Facebook, just
for college students."

~~~
transburgh
Really. Now that is a lack of research (or just asking anyone on the street).

